# anubias plant has brown spots



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking at the rhizome, it is also turning brown. It might be a lost cause


----------



## AmazonPassion (Jul 19, 2012)

If the rhizome is mushy then I would agree that it is a lost cause. It happened to me as well buying emerse Anubias.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aquarium Plants*

Hello Sax...

Hopefully, you're well on your way to digging out from all the snow! Anyway, aqauatic plants take weeks to get used to new tank water conditions. What you can do is give the plants time. The plants will die back and slowly recover. 

In the mean time, you need to maintain good levels of phosphate, nitrate and sulfate by doing large, weekly water changes. As a supplement, I dose a good liquid fertilizer a couple of times a week when I top off my tanks. API, Nutrafin and Tetra all have good products you can get at the pet store.

You don't have to use liquids, there are fertilizers in granules, dry, tablets, etc. that will work too. You should take the time to research the lighting requirements of your plants too, just to make sure you're providing enough. Ideally, you want lighting in the 6500K range.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks B!  I honestly don;t know much yet...huge learning curve for me...and I'm goinmg on sheer enthusiasm...

I also think I made a stupid mistake...the anubia came potted and I didn't retail the soil when I planted it in my aquarium...and that leads to another question...was the anubia raised under water or with the leaves partially out of the water? 

It looks more brown today  and yesterday the roots seemed to be rotting...not too hopeful...











Honestly though, I'd rather make my mistakes and learn on a smaller scale with just a few plants to start...than fill up the 60G with plants and not know what I'm doing andthjen lose a lot of them......

The 20G and 30G only have a few plants added as of yet...and so far so good...they all seem to be OK (knock on wood).


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Kathyy from this forum (thank you!!  ) just gave me some great advice on caring for the rhizome and alsoon micro nutrients. She also suggested this awesome thread on low tech set ups   I thought I would post it here in hopes it would help other folks just starting out with plants like myself.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=144983&highlight=tom+barr+low+tech

I am having so much fun with the live plants and there is so much to learn! 

Cathy M.


----------

